# John Deere Model K manure spreader



## billjonkey (Apr 13, 2017)

I have a John Deere Model K manure spreader which I use. I have somehow lost a part in the field and cannot find it. I'm looking for a bearing housing which houses a bearing assembly, securing the left side 1" upper beater shaft and assembly. The right side housing is the same so I have a picture of it if necessary.

I would like to buy the housing, bearings, adjustable collar, and even the originial cotter pin if possible.

Anyone out there have such a part? Thanks so much!!


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Welcome billjonkey,

Check in the classifieds section of the forum for a member called lazyd. He can probably help you out

Mark


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Lazyd's email address is: [email protected]

You can find his post in the classifieds section entitled "Ground drive manure spreader parts"


----------

